# Candida during IVF treatment



## Kizzy161 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hello,

I'm 4 days away from egg collection.  I got a phonecall yesterday from my GP after a smear test a couple of weeks ago.
The smear was negative but they told me that I had candida, news to me , I haven't noticed any symptoms.  They've prescribed canesten, but on the packet it says that you shouldn't use it if you're pregnant or trying for a baby.
Not sure what to do, ignore the candida (I was tempted to do this but after doing a search of the site, some people seem to link the infection to BFNs, ), take the canesten or go for something safer and perhaps less effective - eg probiotic yoghurt??
Would welcome some advice.

Karen


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Karen,

Sorry didn't see your post until this evening

Don't worry Canestan is perfectly safe to take if pregnant/trying for a baby. Have they given you cream or a pessary? The pessaries work straight away so you should be finished the course before EC.

All the best for you EC  

Maz x


----------



## Kizzy161 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks for your reply (I got a dual pack with both).


----------

